# Ideas/products for spooky lighting that shines up from below?



## Gmork (Nov 18, 2018)

Been thinking about incorporating a bit of stage lighting for my band to give a little bit of atmosphere etc. Some sort of easy solution for that kind of spooky sci-fi look of light coming up from below.

Anyone else do this and are happy with what you use?


----------



## budda (Nov 18, 2018)

LED lights from your local hardware store. Buy a few - we run 3.


----------



## Gmork (Nov 18, 2018)

Is there anything out there that uses a footswitch pedal so i could control from my pedalboard when different lights turn on/off?


----------



## budda (Nov 18, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Is there anything out there that uses a footswitch pedal so i could control from my pedalboard when different lights turn on/off?



There is a way to wire things up to have a switch, but I cant remember what its called haha. It exists!


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 19, 2018)

The protocol for light control is called "DMX". It is for light what MIDI is for sound and it's very very very (very) old.
However, you can use something like this to control your light via pre-programmed footswitches.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 19, 2018)

I saw a band this weekend that had a custom printed skin on their bass drum, and a light on the inside so the logo was all lit up. Looked pretty cool. Could probably do something spooky/moody with that.


----------



## lewis (Nov 20, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Been thinking about incorporating a bit of stage lighting for my band to give a little bit of atmosphere etc. Some sort of easy solution for that kind of spooky sci-fi look of light coming up from below.
> 
> Anyone else do this and are happy with what you use?


"stomplight"

Google is your friend


----------



## TheKindred (Nov 20, 2018)

if you're even remotely handy, you can run your LEDs from a Raspberry PI or something and do all sorts of cool shit with it


----------



## Gmork (Nov 20, 2018)

lewis said:


> "stomplight"
> 
> Google is your friend


Really cool. Saw that in dome namm vids a while back. Very cool but id ferl light a douche if i i w the only one with fancy lights lol


----------



## lewis (Nov 20, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Really cool. Saw that in dome namm vids a while back. Very cool but id ferl light a douche if i i w the only one with fancy lights lol


Hahah true i guess.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 29, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Really cool. Saw that in dome namm vids a while back. Very cool but id ferl light a douche if i i w the only one with fancy lights lol


I saw this pop-up somewhere else....such an overpriced "luxury" item I can really only see on dadrock band pedalboards. You can get a Chauvet Foot-C controller and a couple small DMX LED cans for the same price and have a lot more options for programming and control, as well the ability to control up to 8 fixtures. If you guys just want some ambient up-lighting Parts Express sells strips of LED lights for pretty cheap.


----------



## DandHcostoms (Feb 28, 2019)

ill be building these for my band might be similar to what you're looking for:


----------

